# Biorb ot bubbling



## Susanne88 (Dec 27, 2021)

Can anyone help me out with a biorb problem. I have a 60L biorb, which is not bubbling at all. I have replaced the pump, It has a new air line with a check valve, new air stone and filter. Still nothing, not a single bubble. 

Tried two pumps just to be sure, still nothing. 

Has anyone had this before? Could the issue be in the silver housing below the tank? 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Twinkle toes (Nov 12, 2018)

I know you've probably already tried this but is the valve on the airline the correct way? Maybe try taking it off and running without the valve to see if works then. 
Best of lucky.


----------

